# الرجاء المساعده(مثال على برنامج أرينا)



## bbbmmm (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال مثال بسيط باللغه العربية على المحاكاة بواسطة برنامج أرينا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

